# I bought in 2013 and paid LPT. Anyone got a refund yet?



## putsch (21 Dec 2013)

I bought in 2013 and paid LPT but now am entitled to refund. I emailed and wrote to revenue (even though website was contradictory - saying in one place to contact them and in another not to contact them) asking for the refund but haven't heard anything.

Its a substantial sum and I could do with it!


----------



## lob020 (21 Dec 2013)

Same here - would love to hear from anyone who has received a letter from Revenue.I wish they would outline a timescale for resolving this


----------



## Bronte (3 Jan 2014)

I imagine they didn't anticipate refunds and haven't devised the system to deal with it yet.  So don't count on getting it any time soon.


----------



## putsch (24 Jan 2014)

Wondering if anyone has an update on LPT refunds?


----------



## Carmel (24 Jan 2014)

*email from revenue re:lpt refund*

I emailed Revenue on 9th November saying that we had paid lpt in 2013 and registered to pay it in 2014. I requested a refund and confirmation of the exemption. 

On 8th January I got an email from them saying they cancelled my payment instructions for 2014. It also said Revenue would contact me shortly and advise on what action I should take if I qualify for the exemption.  I haven't heard anything else from them.


----------



## horse (24 Jan 2014)

Charge them interest for late payment..............they would!!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Feb 2014)

An article in today's Indo: 

Thousands still waiting for refund of property tax



> Officials from the tax office are poring over stamp duty returns to see who is due a refund, Finance Minister [broken link removed] told [broken link removed]'s [broken link removed] in a Dail reply.
> 
> He  added: "There is a significant amount of work involved in identifying  individuals who bought in 2013 and who are entitled to the exemption.
> "When  this is completed, Revenue will write to these individuals and will  provide advice on what action should be taken where the individual  confirms that s/he qualifies for the exemption and wishes to claim it,  so that s/he may receive a refund of LPT (local property tax) paid for  2013 or 2014."
> ...


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Feb 2014)

I just heard Vivienne Dempsey of the Revenue on Morning Ireland.

Interviewer: "People who bought properties last year and who are exempt, but some paid because they didn't know they were exempt, will they get a refund?"

Dempsey: " In fact we have already received claims from invidviduals who have gone on line, ticked the FTB exemption. That shows on our records as an exemption . If they have paid the tax, that will generate a refund. and we have already in fact been sending refunds back to several thousand cases who have applied.

So yes, take advantage of that self correction, also to apply for the  FTB exemption , if you feel you qualify."



Brendan


----------



## Bronte (19 Feb 2014)

Brendan Burgess said:


> We have already refunded "several thousand" people"


 
That is contradictory to the Independant article and she should have been called on it at the interview.


----------



## Carmel (19 Feb 2014)

I just logged onto lpt online but there was no category to cover my situation in the online form , which has a drop down menu for the different reasons to claim an exemption.  I then rang the lpt help line and explained that I had bought a second hand house in 2013 and was not a first-time buyer. The lady from revenue said that I should tick the first time buyer category to claim the refund and exemption as they didn't know that all purchasers in 2013 would be exempt when they set up the online system. She said the refund would be issued by cheque in a few weeks time. 
I told her I was a bit concerned to be ticking the ftb category when I  not a ftb , but she reiterated that was what I should do. So I followed her instructions and then send an email to revenue recording what I had done. Not  very satisfactory but I hope it will be ok and the refund will issue.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Feb 2014)

Bronte said:


> That is contradictory to the Independant article and she should have been called on it at the interview.



The interview was about the extension of the deadline to the 31st March. When I heard that they would be covering it in the next part of the show, I emailed them with the questions. 

Had the item been about the refunds, they would have been much better briefed. 

The Revenue spokesperson should have explained who was entitled to the FTB exemption. 

This was the first time I heard that how a person can get a refund. They didn't tell Charlie Weston when he wrote that article. They didn't tell previous callers.

I am glad to see that Carmel has tested the system.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Feb 2014)

Carmel said:


> I told her I was a bit concerned to be ticking the ftb category when I  not a ftb , but she reiterated that was what I should do. So I followed her instructions and then send an email to revenue recording what I had done. Not  very satisfactory but I hope it will be ok and the refund will issue.



Hi Carmel

I wouldn't worry too much. The spokesperson for the Revenue has publicly said that this is how it's to be done.


----------



## Shamrock (20 Feb 2014)

I was speakling to someone from LPT Head Office earlier and was told that they are starting to issues refunds now. I have been told that mine has been sent for payment and I should receive within 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Feb 2014)

*QUESTION NO: 87*
*DÁIL QUESTION* addressed to the Minister for Finance (Deputy Michael Noonan)
by Deputy Michael McGrath
for *WRITTEN ANSWER* on *20/02/2014*​

To ask the Minister for Finance if he will ensure that those who have  received notification of a liability for local property tax in 2014 and  have chosen to pay by single debit authority but who are in fact  entitled to a three year exemption, will not have the LPT deducted from  their accounts on 21 March; the number of persons he estimates will fall  in to this category; and if he will make a statement on the matter.
*
REPLY.*
Any property owner, who has claimed an exemption from Local Property Tax  (LPT) in filing their 2013 LPT1 Return, provided they continue to  satisfy the conditions, will be exempt until the end of 2016. However, if the Deputy is  referring to property owners who may now qualify for an exemption under  section 8 of the Finance (Local Property Tax) Act 2012 (as amended), in  my reply to Question 166 on 4 February I informed the House how Revenue  would deal with these cases. The Revenue Commissioners have advised me  that the section 8 exemption applies to a clearly defined group of  property owners, who are being identified using Stamp Duty records.  There is a significant amount of work involved in identifying  individuals who bought in 2013 and who may be entitled to claim the  exemption. The Deputy will be aware that the section 8 exemption only  applies to properties that are used as the person's sole or main  residence.  
The Commissioners further  advise that they have prioritised the work involved in identifying the  potential property owners affected and they confirm that further  progress has been made. When this work is completed Revenue will write  to these individuals and will provide advice on what action should be  taken where the individual confirms that she or he qualifies for the  exemption and how they should go about claiming it. 
I am further informed that  any property owner who falls into this category can now claim the  exemption under section 8 by accessing their LPT record using their  Property ID, PIN and PPSN without waiting for the letter from Revenue.  Step-by-step instructions on how to claim the exemption online are  available on the Commissioner's website at the following link http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/lpt/section8-exemption.html.  Where a claim for exemption under Section 8 has been received by  Revenue and found to be in order, Revenue has confirmed that if the  property owner had completed a Single Debit Authority (SDA) dated 21  March 2014 that the SDA will not be activated by Revenue where Revenue  is notified no later than 10 March.  
For those property owners  who do not manage to claim the exemption before 10 March and had  completed the SDA, when they subsequently claim the exemption the  overpaid LPT will be refunded.
Revenue has advised that the number of property owners who qualify for  the exemption under section 8 and who also completed the SDA will not be  available until the claims for exemption are finalised.


----------



## putsch (21 Feb 2014)

Thanks for posting that. I've gone in and amended the return selecting the exemption as suggested. We'll see now how long it takes.


----------



## Shamrock (5 Mar 2014)

Quick update. I received a refund cheque for LPT paid from Revenue yesterday.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (5 Mar 2014)

Shamrock said:


> Quick update. I received a refund cheque for LPT paid from Revenue yesterday.



Well done. I wonder if you are the first?


----------



## Carmel (20 Mar 2014)

Its one month on since I claimed the LPT exemption on-line and I still haven't received the refund. I rang them today and they said that depending on the amount of claims that come in at one time, there can be delays beyond one month. I was originally told that it would be 2-3 weeks.

I sent off a complaint about the delay.


----------



## Carmel (27 Mar 2014)

*Another update*

I came home to find a brown envelope from Revenue yesterday and was certain it was a cheque with a refund but.......it was a letter from Revenue stating that their records show that I purchased a house in 2013 and paid LPT. It then gives instructions on how to claim the exemption on-line. Of course, I did this more than a month ago.......


----------



## putsch (28 Mar 2014)

Carmel said:


> I came home to find a brown envelope from Revenue yesterday and was certain it was a cheque with a refund but.......it was a letter from Revenue stating that their records show that I purchased a house in 2013 and paid LPT. It then gives instructions on how to claim the exemption on-line. Of course, I did this more than a month ago.......



Ditto!  Had the same letter telling me to go online and update last  year's return - I did that in January and also have written and emailed.


----------



## putsch (20 Apr 2014)

Finally received my refund by cheque on Friday.


----------



## Carmel (29 May 2014)

*refund at last*

My refund finally arrived today.
C


----------



## annR (29 May 2014)

I've tried to do this twice online and have gotten an error message each time.  Is it working for anyone else?


----------

